# SEMA statement suggests adding supercharger doesn't void factory new car warranty?



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

I've done some research and according to this thread at,

http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/t91193.html

, fitting supercharger to your car, espcailly from manufacturer like VF Engineering that is SEMA member, should not void new car factory warranty.

Looks like BMW is also a SEMA member.

This is really interesting piece of information (at least to me, since until now i haven't heard of SEMA stuff, not really show what they are about, sort of like consumer protection agency for automotive industry???).

Anyone has any comments, feedback, opinion, experience on this?

Thanks much!


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

There is no such thing as a "bmw warranty". There are warranties on the individual parts, like the motor, tranny, interior, etc.

Putting a SC on a car will void any warranty work on the motor and probably the power train but if your window regulator goes out then that is still covered.

For more details read up on the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act.

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/conline/pubs/buspubs/warranty.htm

Tim


----------



## jimmyz2 (Dec 12, 2004)

It is very important if you have any mods on your warrentied car to have a GREAT relationship with a BMW dealer.I was reading over on a M5 forum where a dealer denied a claim because of an after market MUFFLER.:yikes:


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

jimmyz2 said:


> It is very important if you have any mods on your warrentied car to have a GREAT relationship with a BMW dealer.I was reading over on a M5 forum where a dealer denied a claim because of an after market MUFFLER.:yikes:


Which is why you have to know the law. The dealership will tell you anything, but that doesn't mean they are right.

Tim


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Knowing that law doesn't magically solve your problem. Who has the time and money to get a lawyer involved in warranty repair?

I had several warranty fights with GM over mostly small stuff on my C5 Z06 because of unrelated mods. GM's hot-line answer was always, "try another Chevy dealer's service department."


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Most of the time from what I have seen (on the forums) people know know the law and continue to push in a polite fashion get the repairs they should without a lawyer.

Tim


----------

